# MERRY CHRISTMAS NUMBERS



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

I want to wish everyone a MERRY CHRISTMAS and as I have done for the past 6 years I am going to give up some very good numbers. Deep Lines fished a few of these and won a tourney, and I have fished them for years and they are good producers first of the season and late in the season and not a far run for anyone. Here go's

30-10.263 87-27.131

30-10.285 87.27.161

30-10.802 87-26.752

30-10.396 87-25.526

30-10.635 87-24.924

30-10.450 87-24.878

30-10-.865 87-24.863

30-10.038 87-28.081

30-09.824 87-28.045

30-09.394 87.28.094

30-08.492 87-23.127

These are DUTCH BANKS numbers and have been good through the years for me. Ya'll have a merry CHRISTMAS from James.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

you never cease to amaze me james. It was a pleasure to fish with you this past year. I know you had tons of boat problems. but hopefully next year will bekinder to you.

merry christmas and happy new year buddy


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Always giving back ain't ya buddy. :bowdown Merry Christmas to you and Miss Carol.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Dutch Banks = Big black snappas ( or PFF Cuberas)


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

My two very good friends, Dan and Josh know me and know what I do from time to time. If I find a good spot, I share it and some people on here would say why? The people that have fished with me can tell you. Its all about people having fun and being together. And I will do that as long as I am alive!


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

The only thing more exciting than catching fish,is fishing with James on "REEL FEISTY"

My hat is off to a true Southern Gentleman who still believes that it is better to give than to receive.



I am grateful to have been lucky enough to just enjoy his zest and love of fishing..



James is right "GETTING THERE IS HALF THE FUN"



Thanks for the memories!!



Chris


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you. Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!! :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

NOTE for some of you new people. It may not show much on your bottom machine- maybe a little fuzz. Drop down!


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. 

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice Gesture James and Merry Christmas to you and yours.

If I had a boat that could make it to those #'s I would try them for sure........ maybe santa will bring me a offshore boat for christmas


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

I have had some of the best fishing trip of my life with people I have met on this forum. I posted many times, I need fisherman and no money needed running 60 miles. I enjoyed every one of those trips and there were a lot of firsts for those people. I hope and pray we can do it more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you REEL FEISTY! Can't wait to give those numbers a try...and I feelthe same way...within a manageable distance no charge...just lets go have some fun...if you ever have boat problemswe can go on my22' WAfor a fun filled day.....hell, even if your boat is working fine the offer still stands..

Thanks again!

Jimmy


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I may not use them now, but def. keeping them for future reference...thank you very much and merry x mas to you too.

. :clap....


----------



## pescador (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks, Captain. Merry Christmas


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

James....I have only fished with you one weekend, but you, Sir, are a class act



Merry Christmas James ....hand the Captain a beer somebody!! :letsdrink


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey James,

Man, you never cease to amaze me. I've said it before, but it needs to be said again. You are one class act!! Fishing with you were the highlights of my fishing trips this year, and I hope to get the pleasure of sharing some more time on the water in the future. Wishing you and Carol a very Merry Christmas and a great New Year!

Dale


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

I have never had the pleasure of meeting you, but you sound like

a heck of a guy that has the respect of many. I wish the best

that the Creator has to offer to you and yours. Thanks much for

sharing. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

You are forever giving things away James......:bowdown:bowdown It was great to get out with you this year. Hope good fortune finds you in 2009. I love you brah!!!!!


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks a milion..........us offshore rookies appreciate it very much

Merry Christmas


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great christmas gift james. i also have not had the pleasure of meeting you but i have read many of your post and can tell that your a heck of a fisherman with a giving heart and thats what christmas is all about. GOD gave because He loved us. God bless you and yours with a very merry christmas and a happy ans safe new year. cliff


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

James & Carol....Merry Christmas and happy new year

Thanks for the life long memmories with you and crew....it was an experience of a life time for me....:bowdown:bowdown:grouphug:letsdrink:angel


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> *REEL FEISTY (12/23/2008)*My two very good friends, Dan and Josh know me and know what I do from time to time. If I find a good spot, I share it and some people on here would say why? The people that have fished with me can tell you. Its all about people having fun and being together. And I will do that as long as I am alive!




James had shared them with me but I haven't been out since our trip in Sept - Thanks for your gift James. 












Stressless


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

I have never fished offshore (14ft jon boat wont quite make it) but I have boat fever bad, I will save these numbers and use them once I am able. I will also smile and say thank you every time!! Merry Christmas to such a fine example og a giving sole!!


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow....... Thanks !!! Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

WoW!

Best christmas present this year.

Thanks for the numbers. If we ever get out that way we will give them a try.

Thank again and Merry Christmas!


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks again James. The best to you and your family.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks James but that is a tad bit far for a 21' out of Destin. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

As always your generosity never ceases to amaze me. Merry Chritmas James.:bowdown


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

James, long time no see. I've sold the Cape, but I'll hang on to these until the next boat comes along.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

What a thoughtful and generous present. 

Thanks for sharing and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks James don't know if i will ever be able to use them 18ft CC but i will hang onto them Thanks again you sound like a class act guy hopeI get the pleasure to meet you someday, Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to you and yours :letsdrink:letsparty Dwayne


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

James:

A class act as always , merry christmas to you and god bless .

rich


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Another fantastic offer of your never ending generosity James. Wishing you the best this Christmas and Holiday season.


----------

